# Akward mom son teen moments?? care to share??



## NYCmom24 (Feb 9, 2015)

I notice as my son Matures and now has a steady GF we seem to be always having akward moments... He has a very sweet GF and i assume is sexual active... Which i think is turning his brain to mush... I Walked in on him few days ago during one of his "SELF GROOMING" sessions i didn't even realize occurred! 

any other moms have funny stories?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm sorry. Did you know he was in the room and give a knock? I try not to walk into my children's rooms without announcing my presence first in some manner, and asking if I can open the door. Except in the morning, when I have to blast my elementary school-aged daughter out of bed.


----------



## NYCmom24 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I guess he forgot my work schedule ontop of deciding to use my bathroom ...im assuming because I have a full length mirror :scream:
He has mush brain lately


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Kids using my bathroom, sigh. :smile:


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, I'm trying to figuring out how to say this discretely...

Let's just say, about a year ago, my then-18 year old son apparently wanted to shock me, because someone posted a really dirty meme on my Facebook and he walked in and saw me looking somewhat embarrassed that he was reading over my shoulder, and he says, "Aw, Mom, that's nothing to be embarrassed about, now if they were talking about s********** or f******, or maybe f**** p*****, then I can see why you'd be embarrassed." I didn't even know he knew those terms!!!!! I almost DIED!!! lol


----------



## NYCmom24 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh boy lol


----------



## NYCmom24 (Feb 9, 2015)

I think at a certain age sons get a kick out of shocking their moms


----------

